Ask HN: How do you challenge yourself every day? - mezod
======
algaeontoast
I’m bad at this, sometimes I struggle to convince myself I know how to try
“hard” at something. Usually I just try to “try” at something hard enough that
I get frustrated enough to quit or palpably get something done.

